# Wie komme ich an DSL ran?



## _Bjoern_ (12. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf Wohnungssuche. Gestern habe ich eine schicke Wohnung gefunden. Ist quasi ein Gästezimmer mit Küche. Der Hausbesitzer (1 Familienhaus) hat ISDN. Eine Leitung führt in das Gästezimmer. Das Problem ist, dass ich aufgrund meiner beruflichen Situation DSL benötige. Welche Optionen stehen mir da zur Verfügung? 

a) Soll DSL nur über mich abgerechnet werden!
b) Soll DSL deswegen auch nur mir zur Verfügung stehen! (Da der Vermieter nicht bereit wäre in DSL zu investieren.) Insofern das möglich ist.

Sollte ich die Optionen DSL über Strom oder Fernsehkabel auch in Betracht ziehen? Ich wohne in BW in der Region Nürtingen. Wer hat diesbezüglich schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Grüßle


Björn


----------



## Tobias K. (12. August 2005)

moin


Wir wäre es wenn du einfach mal mit dem Hausbesitzer redest und vorschlägst das ihr euch die Kosten teilen würdet?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. August 2005)

Lass die Zweite Leitung auflegen.
Die Telekom legt immer 4 drähtige Leitungen, wovon nur 2 Drähte benötigt werden.
Normalerweise kann dann ohne großen Aufwand eine zweiter unabhängiger Anschluss zur verfügung gestellt werden.


----------

